# More pics



## Namiejr (May 28, 2006)




----------



## jetta1.8tbee (Aug 29, 2005)

nice pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

Great pics, thanks for posting them.


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

sweet.. thanks alot.
JT


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: More pics (Namiejr)*

Hey nice shootin' Tex. Has anybody who has seen the Eos in real life noticed if the outside rearview mirrors have that Blue tint that many other German cars have?


----------



## sirAQUAMAN64 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: More pics (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

That would have been the colour I was after.
Thanks for posting! It looks great, and is price right!


----------



## hichrishigh (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: More pics (Namiejr)*

Is it me or is that a phone symbol on a button on the steering wheel? Will the Eos have a package that includes cell phone integration with bluetooth?








Thanks,
Chris


----------



## eline1221 (Mar 5, 2005)

*Re: More pics (hichrishigh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hichrishigh* »_
Is it me or is that a phone symbol on a button on the steering wheel? Will the Eos have a package that includes cell phone integration with bluetooth?








Thanks,
Chris








my 06 GLI has the phone button, no bluetooth integration


----------



## northvw (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: More pics (eline1221)*

Thanks for the photosl Those look like the Eismeer Blue sample at the US dealers. It appears the overseas light blue metallic is more muted and aqua colored. Anyone in England or other countries who recognize this as the light metallic blue in your countries?


----------



## Xris (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: More pics (northvw)*

In Greece is the exact same color.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: More pics (Xris)*

Nice Pics Indeed...i want one too.


----------



## Smoky_Llama (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: More pics (TightDub)*

Are they actually for sale now


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: More pics (mattyrj)*

Being available is not the problem







Cash rules everything around me...


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: More pics (TightDub)*

I just ran into a nice Czech site that's got clean higher resolution shots, and ALL the cars have the Xenon lights.
http://automix.centrum.sk/novi...=8345








Both the pictures and the line drawing below indicate a blue colored bulb to the inside of the main headlights. Wonder what that is?











_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 4:23 PM 8-14-2006_


----------

